# Glorified panel change



## Rns (Mar 23, 2013)

Started this little project today. We have to change out this 1600 amp 480v MCC.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks like a fun project. Post more pictures of the project if you can.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rns (Mar 23, 2013)

Here is another picture. I can only post one picture at a time or my app locks up on my phone. Tried 6 times to post.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Rns said:


> Started this little project today. We have to change out this 1600 amp 480v MCC.


I hope that ain't live :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Rns (Mar 23, 2013)

Another


----------



## Rns (Mar 23, 2013)

....


----------



## Rns (Mar 23, 2013)

...,


----------



## Rns (Mar 23, 2013)

Black Dog said:


> I hope that ain't live :whistling2::laughing:


We had the whole plant down for an hour to split the bus to make safe. Then we fired up the plant generator to energize the left hand sections. Had the local power company pull the cut outs. 

This plant is all manual so the generator main was on one side of the line up, and utility on the right side with Kirk key locks. We took full advantage of this set up.


----------



## Rns (Mar 23, 2013)

I'll have some more pics. Of course I forgot to take pics of the new gear already in place today. 

I have been hanging around here for some time now enjoying everyone's work and knowledge. Thought maybe I could share some.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Why are you changing it out?


----------



## Rns (Mar 23, 2013)

MTW said:


> Why are you changing it out?



It's part of a plant up grade project. We already did 2 smaller MCC's in other buildings along with one more after this. These MCC's are not in bad shape, but they were all fused buckets instead of breakers.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

what do they manufacture or produce?


----------



## Rns (Mar 23, 2013)

lep said:


> what do they manufacture or produce?


wwtp


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Rns said:


> It's part of a plant up grade project. We already did 2 smaller MCC's in other buildings along with one more after this. These MCC's are not in bad shape, but they were all fused buckets instead of breakers.


Gotcha. What brand of equipment are you installing in its place?


----------



## Rns (Mar 23, 2013)

MTW said:


> Gotcha. What brand of equipment are you installing in its place?


Allen Bradley centerline.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Rns said:


> Allen Bradley centerline.


Awesome, no expense spared. :thumbup:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Rns said:


> It's part of a plant up grade project. We already did 2 smaller MCC's in other buildings along with one more after this. These MCC's are not in bad shape, but they were all fused buckets instead of breakers.


Would have saved a ton of time and money using retrofit buckets. Could have used all A-B Centerline parts and just swapped out buckets.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Zog said:


> Would have saved a ton of time and money using retrofit buckets. Could have used all A-B Centerline parts and just swapped out buckets.


But, this is the government....

Our shop just did a big project for our local wwtp also. It's just about finished up now. Yesterday, I had the pleasure of dropping off two very heavy nonconductive floor mats 1/4"x48"x75' to go in front of the MCC's. 

The rolls were $3000 apiece!!! Engineers know how to spend money!


----------



## Rns (Mar 23, 2013)

Zog said:


> Would have saved a ton of time and money using retrofit buckets. Could have used all A-B Centerline parts and just swapped out buckets.


I agree. We tried every avenue, but the engineer/ wwtp wasn't having it.


----------



## Rns (Mar 23, 2013)

End of day one.


----------



## Rns (Mar 23, 2013)

Just a couple of grounds left to land.


----------



## Rns (Mar 23, 2013)

This whole MCC sits on top of this trough. The electrical room is built over top of 30' deep aeration tanks, so 90% of the conduits enter from the back wall. Had a couple long days, but got it all back online.


----------



## shnorse1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Shouldn't that egress door have a crashbar instead of a handle?


----------

